# Sennheiser Headphone advice



## sam142000 (May 5, 2013)

Sennheiser HD 215 II Headphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com

OR

Sennheiser HD 449 Headphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com

OR

Sennheiser HD 439 Headphone - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com

Which of these headphones is better? I'm looking for a good BASS headphones. I mostly listen to House, Trance and and Electro music!!
Any other headphone suggestion within Rs.5K range is also welcome.
Would give preference to Sennheiser.


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

Get a intex mega boom headphone. Best for the performance it offers. Secondly it got a Mic and handy controllers. All those for 200 bucks.

P.S : Next time stop spamming across wrong sections and threads.

*Get a Audiotechnica ATH 50 for 6k.*


----------



## sam142000 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.
But I wouldn't call that spamming. I just mentioned the link in two of my favorite threads once, because I knew someone would definitely help me in those threads.
If I had been giving the same message again and again in there then it would be spamming.

Edit: Just found out, your suggestion is way over my budget. ~15K on ebay and ~9K on flipkart(discontinued now).


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> But I wouldn't call that spamming. I just mentioned the link in two of my favorite threads once, because I knew someone would definitely help me in those threads.
> If I had been giving the same message again and again in there then it would be spamming.
> 
> Edit: Just found out, your suggestion is way over my budget. ~15K on ebay and ~9K on flipkart(discontinued now).



Its ok. My arrogance.

Visit Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India & read few reviews.


----------



## Krow (May 6, 2013)

HD 449 should be good. Sennheiser headphones are generally a safe bet because the sound is usually closer to neutral.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Get a intex mega boom headphone. Best for the performance it offers. Secondly it got a Mic and handy controllers. All those for 200 bucks.
> 
> P.S : Next time stop spamming across wrong sections and threads.
> 
> *Get a Audiotechnica ATH 50 for 6k.*



+1  ath 50 recommended


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2013)

with what device do you intend to use this head phones? PC or PMP?  you would need a appropriate sound card or AMP to enjoy the music


----------



## sam142000 (May 6, 2013)

RCuber said:


> with what device do you intend to use this head phones? PC or PMP?  you would need a appropriate sound card or AMP to enjoy the music



I would use it with my laptop


----------



## sam142000 (May 6, 2013)

Krow said:


> HD 449 should be good. Sennheiser headphones are generally a safe bet because the sound is usually closer to neutral.



Have u ever tried the 449?


----------



## sam142000 (May 6, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> +1  ath 50 recommended



Ath 50 are way over my budget.
Suggest something around 5k


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Ath 50 are way over my budget.
> Suggest something around 5k



well its just 1K more. why not save a little and then buy, these are usually one time buy. but anyway you would have to put in some more money to get a better sound card (USB) cause onboard soundcards don't do justice to these headphones.


----------



## sam142000 (May 6, 2013)

^^ ath 50 cost 15K on ebay. When they were available on flipkart they costed 9k.
On the link d3p has given, they cost ~10k. 
They are definitely over my budget.


----------



## elton_1991 (May 6, 2013)

You can get the Koss Porta Pro under 3k @proaudiohome.com.I havent tried them myself but seen alot of great reviews about them.


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> ^^ ath 50 cost 15K on ebay. When they were available on flipkart they costed 9k.
> On the link d3p has given, they cost ~10k.
> They are definitely over my budget.



Usually they dont cost more than 6k. I have seen few same headphones in the local stores myself. Give a try at some good local stores first before online.


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2013)

^^ sorry I didn't check the prices online. I saw the price mentioned by d3p.


----------



## Superayush (May 6, 2013)




----------



## sam142000 (May 6, 2013)

elton_1991 said:


> You can get the Koss Porta Pro under 3k @proaudiohome.com.I havent tried them myself but seen alot of great reviews about them.



This brand doesn't seem reliable to me. Also these are on-the-ear headphones, I want around-the-ear ones.


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2013)

Superayush said:


> View attachment 10316



can you upload a high res pic?


----------



## rajnusker (May 7, 2013)

If you care about BASS, get Koss Porta-Pro.



d3p said:


> Usually they dont cost more than 6k. I have seen few same headphones in the local stores myself. Give a try at some good local stores first before online.



Are you sure about this?


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> If you care about BASS, get Koss Porta-Pro.
> 
> Are you sure about this?



Infact Rcuber is also known to the same place. Thing is i have checked the price when i got my Megalodon [i.e 2-3 months back]


----------



## rajnusker (May 7, 2013)

^Interesting. Does this local store of yours have a functional website?


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^Interesting. Does this local store of yours have a functional website?



Nope its exactly located in brigade Road Bangalore near M planet.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 7, 2013)

Try 
Brainwavz HM3 - Rs 4500
Audio Technica ATH-T500- Rs 4500
Audio Technica ATH - AD500 - Rs 5500
Audio Technica ATH - M35 - Rs 4300 - darker sound,laidback.


----------



## sam142000 (May 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Try
> Brainwavz HM3 - Rs 4500
> Audio Technica ATH-T500- Rs 4500
> Audio Technica ATH - AD500 - Rs 5500
> Audio Technica ATH - M35 - Rs 4300 - darker sound,laidback.



Ya....now I'm thinking of buying the M35 only

Just found, Audio Technica ATH-T500 have 40ohms impedence, AD500 is 66ohm, M35 has 65 ohms, and M50 has 38ohms.
AFAIK headphones with upto 32ohms work fine with laptops. Could someone help?


----------



## Superayush (May 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> can you upload a high res pic?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 7, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Ya....now I'm thinking of buying the M35 only
> 
> Just found, Audio Technica ATH-T500 have 40ohms impedence, AD500 is 66ohm, M35 has 65 ohms, and M50 has 38ohms.
> AFAIK headphones with upto 32ohms work fine with laptops. Could someone help?



Universal Law......

The lower the Ohms the harder it is to drive,but louder output.
The higher the Ohms ,more easy to drive by the amp,but lower volumes.
Then theres the sensitivity the higher the louder will be your cans.


----------



## sam142000 (May 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Universal Law......
> 
> The lower the Ohms the harder it is to drive,but louder output.
> The higher the Ohms ,more easy to drive by the amp,but lower volumes.
> Then theres the sensitivity the higher the louder will be your cans.



So will a 65ohm headphone work fine with my laptop, given that I don't have an amp and I'm not planning to buy it anytime soon??


----------

